# [kernel] probleme etrange [resolue]

## KeNNys

Bonjour,

J'ai une chose assez etrange qui m'arrive.

Voila en principe quand je prends mon fichier bzImage je vais sur /usr/src/linux/i386/boot

c'est le repertoire d'origine de mon 1er noyau.

Depuis hier quand je compile mon noyau le fichier ne va plus dans ce repertoire mais dans  /usr/src/linux/x86/boot

et si je prends le fichier bzImage de ce repertoire ma gentoo ne boot plus et me donne une erreur vfs.

Avez vous une idée ?

Merci

----------

## mysix

étrange en effet, 

tu as fais un emerge gentoo-sources avant ?

----------

## KeNNys

mon noyau tourne bien c'est quand j'ai voulu ajouter des options que je me suis rendu compte de cela

----------

## KeNNys

J'ai lu sur internet que gentoo n'utilisait plus i386 mais x86 pour la compilation du noyau.

Mon erreur etait tout bete dans mon grub.conf au lieu de mettre root=/dev/sda3 j'ai mis ce que je mmettais su rma vieille machine root=/dev/hda3

Désolé lol

----------

## xaviermiller

Gentoo ? C'est propre à Linux, rien à voir avec la distribution  :Wink: 

----------

## mysix

hum hum, je viens de faire une recompilation et du coup j'ai la même chose que toi à l'exception qu'il n'y a aucun fichier bzimage dans ce répertoire   :Mad: 

----------

## d2_racing

D'habitude les fichier sont ici :

32 bits : /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage

64 bits : /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage

----------

## ghoti

 *KeNNys wrote:*   

> J'ai lu sur internet que gentoo n'utilisait plus i386 mais x86 pour la compilation du noyau.

 

Bah de toutes façons, dans i386/boot, il y a un lien symbolique vers x86/boot/bzImage.

Au final, c'est kifkif, quoi !  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> D'habitude les fichier sont ici :
> 
> 32 bits : /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage
> 
> 64 bits : /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage

 

En fait non.

Avant :

32 bits : /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

64 bits : /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage

Depuis l'unification du code 32 et 64 bits (gros travail fait sur le noyau) sur le 2.6.24 (http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_24#head-a239845e09c2e6e50d18cd5c7839289717a9c5af) :

x86 (32 ou 64 bits), un seul chemin : usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage

Les anciens chemins sont des liens vers ce même endroit pour éventuellement ne pas casser une compatibilité de vieux scripts et autres.

----------

## d2_racing

C'est bon à savoir, je savais pas ça  :Razz: 

----------

